# Sa Baguio pa



## turkjey5

Hi, 
I can't figure out what pa means after a place. What does Sa Baguio pa  mean?
Any help appreciated and thanks in advance!!

Sa Baguio pa ako nakatimim ng prutas na ito.


----------



## Scherle

turkjey5 said:


> Hi,
> I can't figure out what pa means after a place. What does Sa Baguio pa mean?
> Any help appreciated and thanks in advance!!
> 
> Sa Baguio pa ako nakat*an*im ng prutas na ito.




I cannot think of an exact translation of "pa".  But in your sample sentence, (roughly translated) it means, "Of all places, I planted this fruit in Baguio."

But if for instance you will use "Asa Baguio pa ako" as a sample, it means, I am still in Baguio.  

Let's wait for others to comment though


----------



## DotterKat

_Pa _is an enclitic particle that has no direct translation in this case so the above suggestion by Scherle (_Of all places..._) is quite acceptable. However, if you are looking for a one-word equivalent, I would say that in this particular situation_ pa _would most closely translate as _yet_, functioning as a  conjunction. ( Also, I think nakatimim is actually *nakatikim*, in so far that it is only one letter off as opposed to two letters off for nakatanim.) Let's say the preceding text goes like this:

I've been to a lot of places, tasted so many foods, *yet *I got to taste this fruit right here in Baguio.


----------



## mataripis

Sa Baguio pa ako nakatikim ng prutas na ito.  ( I found and tried this fruit in baguio) . "Pa" is an expression saying you visited the place and tried to taste that unusual fruit/food. maybe it has near equivalent for "Exclusively" or not in any place but only here/there.


----------



## Hawk_Eye

DotterKat said:


> _Pa _is an enclitic particle that has no direct translation in this case so the above suggestion by Scherle (_Of all places..._) is quite acceptable. However, if you are looking for a one-word equivalent, I would say that in this particular situation_ pa _would most closely translate as _yet_, functioning as a conjunction. ( Also, I think nakatimim is actually *nakatikim*, in so far that it is only one letter off as opposed to two letters off for nakatanim.) Let's say the preceding text goes like this:
> 
> I've been to a lot of places, tasted so many foods, *yet *I got to taste this fruit right here in Baguio.




I agree with DotterKat. Maybe the person already visited a lot of places where he/she can see the fruit being referred to, but was not able to taste or eat it on those places. It can be that the only time he/she was able to get a taste of that fruit was when he/she went to Baguio (_of all places_... as suggested by Scherle).


----------



## 082486

turkjey5 said:


> Sa Baguio pa ako nakatimim (nakatikim "tasted" or nakatanim "planted") ng prutas na ito.



I agree with Scherle and DotterKat....


----------

